# 1936 Elgin Robin



## Jay81 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wish I had the $$$ 
:eek: :eek: :eek:

$2500 B.I.N.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132159676458


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 14, 2017)

I believe that's a CABER


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2017)

That won't last long.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 14, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I believe that's a CABER



Thought it might be, but wasn't sure.


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 14, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> That won't last long.



With a fiberglass tank!! It won't last long????


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> With a fiberglass tank!! It won't last long????



Yeah I don't know, maybe it will last long, we'll see.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 14, 2017)

I think it will sell pretty fast.  I tried to talk him out of it when I found my tank.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 15, 2017)

The early frame style is the only one to own IMO. That sexy sloping top tube is the difference between blah and beautiful.


----------

